# Tortoise table plan



## 6speedtitaniumr/t (May 6, 2012)

Here is my basic layout plan. Any suggestions would be helpful. 

This will be for my very first tort, which i now plan to be a Hermann's.

I will be looking for a Hermann's in around six months hopefully from a breeder here on the forums.

I already have the rolling base and the hollow core door attached. 

I will post pics soon.

Again any help would be appreciated.

Later, Ryan


----------



## Yvonne G (May 7, 2012)

Hi Ryan:

Wow! Nice plans. I like the door idea. And the fact that you put the hides across the corners is another good idea. How high are you making the sides? Don't forget that when you add substrate, the sides get shorter.


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 7, 2012)

looks good cant wait to see it


----------



## Utah Lynn (May 7, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## Tom (May 7, 2012)

Nice design.


----------



## 6speedtitaniumr/t (May 7, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi Ryan:
> 
> Wow! Nice plans. I like the door idea. And the face that you put the hides across the corners is another good idea. How high are you making the sides? Don't forget that when you add substrate, the sides get shorter.



Thanks Guys, I was hoping it would meet approval.

Yes i remembered that the sides shorten when you add substrate.

How deep does the substrate need to be? 2 inches?

I was thinking about 12 inch sides with a lip to eliminate escape risks.

Is this high enough? 

As it sits i may have to insert a plexiglass window in the front for viewing as it is getting pretty tall.

The table top as it sits now is 37 and 1/2 inches off the ground.

The door itself is 1 and 1/4 inches thick. This should hold the heat well as it is hollow.

Here are the pics as promised.. it is coming along.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 7, 2012)

Hi Ryan:

I usually like my substrate to be around 5 or 6 inches deep. But it really depends upon how big and what kind your tortoise is. A little Russian likes to dig and bury himself, so he'd like a deeper substrate. The lip idea is a good one.


----------



## 6speedtitaniumr/t (May 7, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi Ryan:
> 
> I usually like my substrate to be around 5 or 6 inches deep. But it really depends upon how big and what kind your tortoise is. A little Russian likes to dig and bury himself, so he'd like a deeper substrate. The lip idea is a good one.



Thanks, I remeasured and i believe i can do a 16 inch side with a lip.

This should allow for a 4-5 inch substrate. I also believe i will do some Plexiglass windows for viewing across the front.(don't yet know the size).

I will also be editing my plan slightly to include a hinged folding front for ease of cleaning and such. 

Wow, I have alot of work to do. 

I appreciate the help. 

Thanks, Ryan


----------

